# Basenjigirl, thirty first hundred



## Bocha

Preguntas sensatas y contextualizadas, respuestas útiles y acertadas, sentido común, buen humor... (I bet she is pretty too)

¿quieren más?

¿3000 les parecen pocos?

*¡Felicitaciones!*

*¡**Salud**!*


----------



## lamartus

¡Felicidades Basenjigirl!
Espero que te tengamos por acá otros 3000 post y otros 3000 y otros 3000... Es un placer leerte.

*¡Felicidades!*


----------



## krolaina

*¡¡FELICIDADES!!*​*Lo mío no tiene perdón, me pongo a hablar contigo y no me doy ni cuenta!.  Muchísimas gracias por toda tu ayuda (externa y privada ). *

*Felices 3000, BG!!*​


----------



## heidita

Hombre, ¡la Basen ya tiene 3000! Yo coincido mucho contigo y me llama la atención tu calma y buen hacer. Claro, en esto somos igualitas: todo el mundo sabe ¡¡que soy la más calmada de todo el foro!!

Bueno, un abrazo_* animal*_ para ti en tu gran día.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Argónida

Basenjigirl, no he coincidido muchas veces contigo, pero cuando lo he hecho la comunicación y el entendimiento entre las dos han sido perfectos a pesar de mis escasos conocimientos de tu idioma. El mérito es tuyo pues. No puedo más que coincidir con todo lo que ha dicho Bocha de ti.

*¡Felicidades!*


----------



## frida-nc

You rock, Basenjigirl.  Great posts.


----------



## Basenjigirl

¡Anda! Acabo de encontrar este hilo por casualidad cuando estaba buscando otra cosa esta mañana. No sabía que este hilo estaba aquí. Me faltan palabras ahora, de verdad. Os lo agradezco con toda el alma.  Muchísimas gracias. 

Wow! What a shock I got this morning when I went looking for an old posting of mine and I stumbled across this thread by pure accident. You guys really know how to make a girl's day!!  And to get comments in this post from some of my all-time favorite foreros, the rock stars of WordReference.com, well, that just makes it absolutely incredible and especially gratifying.  

¡¡Un abrazo muy fuerte a todos!!


----------



## Cubanboy

!Hola¡. Me uno a las felicitaciones. He coincidido poco contigo, pero secundo con lo que dice Bocha y los demás de ti. Para mi es un placer compartir contigo en este foro. Te deseo muchas felicidades y te aliento a que sigas aportando a esta gran comunidad.

Saludos cordiales.
CB.


----------



## María Madrid

Con retraso... muchísimas felicidades! 

¿Y ese nuevo avatar, dónde está? Saludos,


----------



## Antpax

Joeeeee, que despiste, si no es por María que rescata el hilo ni me doy cuenta. Muchísitmas Felicidades, siempre se aprende mucho contigo.

Ant


----------



## fenixpollo

B-Girl, I realize that you're halfway to 4K, but I still wanted to give you a shout-out to thank you for all of your contributions to the forum, and for your collaborative spirit.

I'll still be congratulating you when you hit 5,000. 

*¡Feliz Postiversario!*


----------

